# OK....top this !



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

for the first time in many years we didnt plant a garden (lack of time this year)
The wifey's been bugging me to spray/pull the weeds growing in the side driveway so today I took a look




















wonder how much I can harvest off these two :SHOCKED:


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

That's really neat, what a surprise!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Funny. Neighbor has a tomato plant growing under the downspout of his garage. :lol:


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmm... What is it?!? Pardon my ignorance but it looks like a weed.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Bowslayer said:


> Ummmm... What is it?!? Pardon my ignorance but it looks like a weed.


It's a tomato plant Bowslayer.

Pretty cool!

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ever notice you can grow grass where its not wanted and can't grow it on a lawn area?:lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

notice that I did NOT include a photo of my front lawn


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Maybe your careless tomato dealing neighbor knows something about it!


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Any recent pics of this driveway plant?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

lookin for the gills said:


> Any recent pics of this driveway plant?


Yeah. Sure hope you got a few tomatoes out of it:chillin:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)




----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting. I've got a bunch of hybrid heirlooms growing on the side of my garage. It's where I toss the bad ones each season. They look different every year.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

FIJI said:


>


:lol: :lol: Hey Mike, bet the neighbors get a laugh out of that!!! It looks like you are going to get a harvest even!! Too funny!!!!!


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

That's cool! How close to the sidewalk are they?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

they are in the middle of my driveway as is goes around the back of my garage.

Harvest time soon.....these plants are LOADED :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Too funny! I found a "volunteer" last night, next to my garage. It flowered but man is it a little thing. :lol:


----------

